# How do I print the image in the center of the paper?



## Ilovemycam (Nov 13, 2012)

I tried printing a smaller image on a 13 x 19 paper. It printed it in the corner. How do I get it centered? 

Have an Epson R2000 printer. I wrote Epson to ask and no reply from them


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you printing from Lightroom 4?  If so, peek at the templates in "print module".  (You can even print 2x2 squares if you wish)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 13, 2012)

Put it in the center of a 13x19 canvas is photoshop.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 13, 2012)

Go into Printer Properties on the dialog when you start to print and there should be an option there to center the print in the media.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Nov 13, 2012)

I am printing by clicking on the thumbnail. Will check out the options you mentioned. 

Thanks to all.


----------

